
Lifetime psychedelic use predicts liberal political views; cocaine does not - sndean
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28443703?dopt=Abstract
======
I_am_neo
To me the only thing a lifetime of cocaine use predicts is more cocaine use.
To place squarely outside any one political view seems disasterly infinantal
motive of self confirming ones own view. How many people can you name that do
psychedelic verses how many can you name that use cocaine only reaffirms what
you are exposed to in the population, not what is fact.

